# Which way round do crank oil seals go...?



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Which side goes toward the oil, the flat side (pic 1) or the ribbed side with the spring (pic2)?

And does it matter??























This is a picture of the old one btw before you tell me is fooooked


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

pic 2 mate, spring faces oil


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Ribbed side goes in first, Triumph used to fit them the other way around on their straight six but I do not know why


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Cheers, guys.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

step away from your engine.... if you don't know this, you probably shouldn't be doing this without adult supervision......


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Well done, bravo, absolutly brilliant post. 

Gone are the days when you could ask a question with out some pompus [email protected] deciding he needs to be judgmental.


----------



## covak2002 (Nov 25, 2007)

Ant the point is he is right we are talking about you remember and well i know your work lol


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

you're a cheeky sod! 

What are you still doing on here anyway Astra boy!! :banned:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Ant, I did not mean to offend (or be a pompous Tw*t!) - it was partly tongue in cheek - though I can never remember looking at an oil seal thinking "which way does this bugger go??" - but someone somewhere must have slapped me about the head and told me!

Of course the smart money is on looking at which way the old seal is installed prior to removal


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Agreed, Ant needs a chill pill.
If you were with a mate and he said that, you would have laughed, not spat the dummy.


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

I was just pi$$ed off at the time - maybe cos my car was pi$$ing oil out......


----------

